# Gouramis - Can they mix?



## FreshwaterFish (Oct 16, 2012)

*More than one type of Gourami?
*
At the moment I have a 60Litre glass aquarium and am looking into buying some Gouramis - I know that you shouldn't have 2 males together? But how about one honey gourami and one dwarf gourami, can these mix? Or is one male and one female fine together of the same species - or will they just breed?


----------



## fishnjeeps (Nov 11, 2011)

My experience is that you can have multiple Gourami's but you need a large group. I've had success with a group of 4 not getting overly aggressive. However this only applies to non dwarf versions. Dwarf Gourami's will kill each other if put into a group and I'd suggest only 1 dwarf gourami. This is my group which has worked well together. Keep in mind that each fish has it's own personality and my group of Gourami's is not indicative of all gourami's.

1 Pink Kissing Gourami
1 Pearl Gourami
1 Opaline Gourami
1 Snakeskin Gourami

I have them in a 46 gal tank with other fish as well. Your tank size may limit how many you can fit. Hope that helps


----------



## tropicoolfish (Oct 18, 2012)

My gouramis are best behaved fish in the tank. they do like to hide so add a safe hideaway for them . only fish i wish i never bought is the black skirt tetra . super nippy. chases the gournamis and nips their fins . i may flush 
.... lol just kidding .


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

A 60L tank may be too small for most Gouramis, let alone more than one. I would pick a different fish.


----------



## HFGGHG (Aug 28, 2011)

My experience with Gouramis have been with the 3 dot gold gourami
and the honey sunset/red flame gouramis. I have both in my 20 and 29 gallon tanks.

The gold gourami does well with the honey but NOT with the other gold.
Fortunately, I was able to quickly transfer one gold to the other tank.

The honeys are very peaceful. Both species are beautiful, as are
all gouramis. They, like the platies, will swim on over to the "front window" when they see me to say hello.


----------

